# Happy birthday, Tom!



## thatrebecca (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey everybody, it's Tom's birthday! I just wanted to say thanks for all you do for us noobs, Tom! I sure am grateful for your guidance and your time, and my torts are happier and healthier because of you.


----------



## wellington (Sep 2, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM. DITTO ON THE FIRST POST. HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY


----------



## sulcatasweety (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday! Hope you've have a totally awesome day!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday Tom! You're the best! Thanks for all you do for animals of all kinds! 
Thanks for helping all the keepers to be better keepers! : )


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## sibi (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh, you almost got away with it! I hope you had a great B-day! Have a year on me


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy, Happy Birthday Tom! Hope it's been a truely terrific Birthday!


----------



## mctlong (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Tom!!!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday!!!! Hope you have a good time partying!!!!!

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## oknursedana (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday!!!!! I hope it was tortastic!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## samsmom (Sep 2, 2013)

hope you had the happiest of birthdays today! thanks for all you do!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday to you, 
Happy birthday to you, 
You look like a tortoise, 
And you smell like their poo!

Haha just kidding man. Happy birthday 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2013)

sibi said:


> Oh, you almost got away with it! I hope you had a great B-day! Have a year on me



I thought I was going to get away with it. Cory is out of town fighting the Yosemite Fires in his Blackhawk and he's usually the one who lets the cat out of the bag!

Thanks everyone. It has been a happy birthday at home with friends and family... AND I got ANOTHER 4x8' plot of wheatgrass planted in the big pen this morning.


----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday Tom


----------



## Sh3wulf (Sep 2, 2013)

I almost missed it, squeezing in under the wire. Hope it was fabulous Tom, and thank you for all you do for the torts N sharing that knowledge with us here!


----------



## ashleym (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sissyofone (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday 

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using TortForum mobile app


----------



## LaLa (karla) (Sep 2, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## ascott (Sep 2, 2013)

*Better to be over the hill than buried under it.*

Happy Birthday


----------



## knechtion53 (Sep 2, 2013)

It sounds like you did have a great day! Happy Birthday from myself and my 2 Sullies, Elvis and Ziggy2.
I have learned so much from your posts over the past 12 months. Though we have never spoken personally, I am so thankful to you for sharing your knowledge with so many of us on this site.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday Tom!


----------



## rayneygirl (Sep 2, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 3, 2013)

have some corona Tom. haha. happy birthday


0.1.0 Russian Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
Chive On!


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> have some corona Tom. haha. happy birthday



So funny you said that! I did!


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 3, 2013)

Tom said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > have some corona Tom. haha. happy birthday
> ...



haha there you go


0.1.0 Russian Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
Chive On!


----------



## Carol S (Sep 3, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM!


----------



## tiff3grl (Sep 3, 2013)

I know I'm a day late but HaPpY bIrThDaY Tom!!!


----------



## AnnV (Sep 3, 2013)

Belated birthday wishes, Tom!!!

Ann from CT


----------



## morloch (Sep 3, 2013)

A very happy birthday to you!!!


----------



## pennyw (Sep 3, 2013)

I too want to thank you for your love for tortoises ,your knowledge has meant a great deal to me and my torts! 
Happy happy birthday Tom!


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy bday
That all ur dreams come true,and that many birthday will follow

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 6, 2013)

A belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## terryo (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry I'm late.........Happy Birthday Tom!


----------



## pam (Sep 6, 2013)

Hope you had the best Birthday ever


----------

